# Please share your tips on purchasing a first time YAK



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Smallmouth fishing fever has taken hold of me!

I've been wading the Mad river during the past few weeks with some success. I've realized in that time that if I want to get serious about fishing the river it will need to be from a Yak. A purchase of said Yak is now in the near future for me.

First a bit about me:

30 yr old male, below avg shape, 6ft tall, 290 lbs, short legs and big gut 
(I know I know I need to work out... and I am working on that!)

Kayak experience: none
Boat experience: extensive
River fishing from a boat: none
Canoe/River floating experience: barely any
Price range: Hopefully 600-800 (possibly more if it is necessary)
How I want to use it: River 90%. Possibly Kiser lake. Never any other lakes.

What I've done so far on my Kayak search:

1. Read all the posts I can find on this site (and looked at amazement at the many pictures of you holding huge fish in your Yak)

2. I have scheduled a Kayak Demo next week on Thursday and Eastwood metro park w/ Whitewater Warehouse. I spent some time on the phone w/ a nice lady yesterday who scheduled me and offered to bring a couple fishing yaks I could demo. I think one is a 14' she said.

3. I will then be renting one of the Yaks for the weekend to fish the Mad and try it out.

4. Looked at all the options and have been... well let's say... OVERWHELMED.

What I need from you all:

Good suggestions on what Yak would be a good fit for me considering price, my size, and how it is going to be used. Links would be great if you feel like it. 

What to look for in a good Yak and what to stay away from. Would it be best to buy a fishing variety right up front or a basic model and add items and time goes on?

Where to purchase. I would like to support local but really need to have the best deal possible.

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR HELP AND CONSIDERATION!

ML1187


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Pm sent.....

Mike


----------



## dasmopar (May 31, 2013)

I was 278lbs when I bought my S.O.T. bass pro shops fs-12t. I've been in both S.O.T. & S.I.N.K. kayaks and I can tell you for river fishing you want a S.O.T. ! The ability and ease of getting in and out of the boat is tremendous. I'm on my first year of ksyak fishing and I'm at 238lbs now and just love it! I have a ocean kayak now too but I will take either boat out depending on where I'm fishing.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

dasmopar said:


> I was 278lbs when I bought my S.O.T. bass pro shops fs-12t. I've been in both S.O.T. & S.I.N.K. kayaks and I can tell you for river fishing you want a S.O.T. ! The ability and ease of getting in and out of the boat is tremendous. I'm on my first year of ksyak fishing and I'm at 238lbs now and just love it! I have a ocean kayak now too but I will take either boat out depending on where I'm fishing.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


From the pics you showed me, 20 of the 40 lbs was the beard you chopped! Seriously though, great exercise especially when you paddle as fast as you do.

Sent from my KFJWI using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

The Fin Feather and Fur has their kayaks on sale for 20% off. Checked then out on Tuesday.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Good price range to start out. You can get a nice kayak that should hold up well for that money. 

6' 275-299# depending on how many 5$ pizzas I eat that day, so I know where you are coming from. Unfortunately our selection is more limited and the prices are higher but once again 800$ should set you up nicely. 

One of the first things I look at is wt capacity vs kayak wt. I can lift 50-80#s with easy but some of our access trails would make a billygoat turn around and go home. And 80# is a lot heavier when its 13' long. I want the most wt. cap. at the lightest carrying wt.

As for river vs flat water use, on these models im not sure. 

I have a Future Beach Angler 160 DLX, 13'4" 74# with 420 capacity. Its big and its slow but it works pretty good for me. Probaly some better options out there but I got it on a great sale. The is the key, there are nice $800 kayaks out there, but lots of guys here have managed to get kayaks for 100 or 200$ off.

Here are a few that come to mind close to your price and wt. Not sure on the numbers but you can look them up.

Field and Stream Eagle Talon $550?
Ocean Kayak Tetra 12 $800?
Ocean kayak Prowler 13 $800?
Emotion Mojo $650?
Emoton Grand slam angler $800?
Perception Sport Caster Angler $600
Malibu x-13 (Recreational-angler is more) $800

All those should get you over 350 capacity I would prefer 400 but I take a lot of gear and go after big cats.

900-1100$ with get you into Jacksons, Wilderness Systems, Native, and Malibu which are all probably worth the extra money and are nice boats.

Good luck, I'm sure I missed a few so just


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusty glad you responded! I figured we were around the same size and glad to hear I can find something that will work. I looked at the Talon you mentioned.... Right now dicks has it for 450... Seems like a realllly good deal for a first timer?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I dont know much about them but I know that a few guys on here have them. Try typing eagle talon or field and stream kayak in the search bar on the kayak forum and see if you can find anyone who has one, maybe send them a pm with a few questions. I have not heard any of the stay away from these comments that some brands get. Or just browse the what kayak do you use sticky and see if there is anyone there.

No offense but you are new to kayaking so its not like you will even notice that its not as fine tuned as more expensive kayaks. You just need something that will hlod you up and not break in half. Im still not sure what I dont like about mine.

As far as the savings if you choose that kayak, there are a lot of modifications, gear, and accessories available for kayak fishing that many of us sink extra money into.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

For rivers I'd guess that you want to stay under 12', but depending on the river, 14' might not be an issue.

Jackson Coosa is a fishing machine made for rivers and creeks. Comes in 12 an 14 foot lengths. Might be out of your budget, but worth looking at. Jackson has nice videos on their products.

Jackson Cruise 12. Its a rec boat but can be easily modified to an angler and it's in your budget.

Sounds like you are really doing your homework, go get one and enjoy it!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

If you say you might be able to spend more, you will once you see all that is available out there. 

I'm guessing that because of your size, the dealers will be steering you toward 14s. I think most of the 12s have around 350 lb. capacity which you will be flirting with if you carry a decent amount of gear, cooler, etc. I think a 14 is not going to be fun on our little rivers and creeks, though. You won't believe the stuff you have to slip over or under and squeeze through.

I fish with some big guys and they do okay on their Coosas (11.5 ft.) --that has a 375 lb. capacity and is a beautiful boat on the river. It would suck on Kiser though because it is a pig to paddle on flat water and gets blown around by the wind because of it's high profile. Another thing you have to consider is that you sit very high,and if you are heavy, your center of gravity makes you tippy and likely to go swimming if you bump a rock the wrong way.

I'll put in a plug for the Jackson Kilroy. It's a 12 ft. sit-in with 375 lb. capacity. It has an unbelievably comfortable hi/lo deck chair. I weigh 200 lbs. and I've got a couple inches of room on both sides of the seat. I've had it on about a dozen different creeks and rivers this summer, and I couldn't be happier with it. It comes already decked out and adaptable to just about any style of fishing you want to do, and it will paddle nicely on the flat water when you want to do that too.

Sit-ins are also a lot easier to lift than sit-ons because you can put them on your shoulder or heft them overhead like a canoe. I have even put a strap between the carry handles of my Kilroy and used that as a yolk to carry it up a 45 degree hill of loose gravel.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Your exactly right StreamStalker I will be trying out a 14' next week that the dealer recommended b/c of my size.

I really thought a 14 would be just too big for the rivers around here... at least that was my initial impression. Remember this will be used 90% of the time on rivers. I doubt very seriously I'll even take it to a place like Kiser. Most of my fishing is done from a bass boat.

My main haunt will be the Mad but I would also like to get on the Stillwater and GMR as well. I work in Englewood and all the rivers in the area (I pass all three of those each day on commute) are calling my name.

The more I look at it the more the Field and Stream Eagle looks like a great buy at around 400-450. 12 foot and 400 lb capacity. It just seems anything over that would be tough for the Mad....


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

It looks like youve gotten some good advice here. One more tip.....dont get a kayak with a keel for river fishing. Every riffle you come to you will drag on the keel. If you get stuck on a rock on that keel......get ready to swim. I have a malibu x13 and its great for flatwater.... but after watching everyone float through shallow riffles while I have to get out and drag.......makes me want a different yak. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

SeanStone said:


> It looks like youve gotten some good advice here. One more tip.....dont get a kayak with a keel for river fishing. Every riffle you come to you will drag on the keel. If you get stuck on a rock on that keel......get ready to swim. I have a malibu x13 and its great for flatwater.... but after watching everyone float through shallow riffles while I have to get out and drag.......makes me want a different yak.


X10. GREAT advice. 
I've been trying to get guys to understand that concept for years. No one seems to pay mind, until after they've purchased their yak or course.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Along those same lines, a 14 foot kayak on the Mad River would be a nightmare, or at least very much not fun. Unless there's an keeless, easy turning 14 foot kayak out there that i'm not aware of....
Whoever gave you that advice either didn't know where you'd be using it, or doesn't understand river fishing much at all.
Paddle a BUNCH of kayaks first. Due to your size, and the smallish river you plan on fishing, the good choices are somewhat limited. Paddle, paddle, and paddle...on small moving water if possible.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

That's what I'm talking about! Great advice fellas thanks. I'm thinking no bigger than 12ft. 

Now about the keel... Seems the eagle talon I discussed def has that. 

What boat would you suggest for the Mad fellas given my circumstances?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

If it were me, I'd start with paddling a Jackson Coosa. No keel, very high max capacity, and built specifically for fishing RIVERS. Great Miami Outfitters will let you paddle one, or rent one for the day (Best option).

The other option, and keep your mind open, would be a 14 foot canoe that you solo. A few of us paddle what's called a "down river" canoe. Which means it's super stable, but had a moderate rocker and very little keel to make it turn quickly. 
About the only fishing kayak that can out maneuver me in my 14' canoe, would be a Coosa.

I fish river 99.9% of the time. The very most important thing to me is keel, bottom of the boat design. I want something that will turn EASILY. It's profoundly important for the way I fish.
After that. then I'll start worrying about stability, capacity, top of the boat design, etc...

If you can afford to be patient, paddle a bunch of boats, and ask good questions, you'll save yourself the trouble of having to buy another boat next year after you figure out what you didn't like about your first boat.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

The Coosa does look like an amazing boat! However the 1200 price is just way more than I want to spend. However the Jackson cruise could be a good option as Backlashed suggested. Ill see if whitewater warehouse has a Jackson in stock for me to try. I'm going to tell them not to bother with the 14ft they told me about to try out next week. 

Is the Jackson boat just that much better that its worth spending 2x the amount of the talon I wonder?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have the eagle talon and have no complaints. It's not a Jackson, but it has been a good first yak. The keel is more at the bow and the stern, not so much in the middle. I fish mostly flat water though and have only had it on the maumee river once. It did perform well though. However, I never had to deal with rapids or riffles. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

ML1187 said:


> The Coosa does look like an amazing boat! However the 1200 price is just way more than I want to spend. However the Jackson cruise could be a good option as Backlashed suggested. Ill see if whitewater warehouse has a Jackson in stock for me to try. I'm going to tell them not to bother with the 14ft they told me about to try out next week.
> 
> Is the Jackson boat just that much better that its worth spending 2x the amount of the talon I wonder?
> 
> ...


I'm looking at a Jackson cuda 14 for an upgrade from the talon. Hopefully I can put together the cash to get one next spring.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

ML1187 said:


> Is the Jackson boat just that much better that its worth spending 2x the amount of the talon I wonder?
> [/URL]



YES. It's what you would call a "lifetime" boat. While a Talon is a "first" boat.
The Jackson's are worth more for reasons you haven't even thought of yet.
For instance, take a look at the seat of the Talon. Not bad, right? Nope. Horrible. 
If you get, no WHEN you get water on the seat when you're paddling, where do you think that water on the seat will drain?
It won't. And you'll sit in a puddle of skanky ass-water all day, resulting in kayaker's swampass.
Design wise, Jackson is ON POINT.

Jackson also has a unique way of molding kayaks. They started as a whitewater company, so they know a few things about hull design and about making kayaks able to "take a hit". So they will increase the thickness of the plastic just a smidge around all the trouble spots...below the seat, around hardware and tie down points, entry point of the boat, etc... 

I could go on and on. But I do know one thing for sure. The level of buyer's remorse is almost zero with guys who buy Jackson boats. 
The level of buyer's remorse is pretty significant with the Eagle stuff. And buy the 2nd or 3rd year, most Eagle guys will have purchased another kayak.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

JM that seems to be the dilemma.... Pay more next year for the Jackson (maybe find a previous years model on sale) or buy the talon for 400 or so this fall...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Jmsteele187 said:


> I'm looking at a Jackson cuda 14 for an upgrade from the talon. Hopefully I can put together the cash to get one next spring.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I rest my case.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Exactly... Thoughts on the cruise vs the Coosa? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Two completely different boats. Coosa is specifically made for river fishing, and quite honestly, I haven't seen another boat come close to what the Coosa does in terms of handling and stability. I mean, one shouldn't be able to stand in a kayak that turns so easily....but you can. It's just kind of an amazing boat to paddle.
The Cruise is very nice and a great kayak. It's just not designed specifically for rivers, so there are some trade offs that make it a pretty decent river boat, and a pretty decent lake boat, but not great at either. Most of those trade offs result in less handling on rivers.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Bubba you have been so helpful! Whitewater does in fact have Jackson. Ill ask for the Coosa an cruise next week and most likely rent the Coosa for the weekend. It seems an amazing boat!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

ML1187 said:


> Whitewater does in fact have Jackson.
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You might want to check out the exact details around that. I'm fairly confident they don't carry Jackson "fishing" kayaks.
I may very well be wrong.
I believe Great Miami Outfitters is the closest place for you to try one.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

In the interest of full disclosure, I'm good buddies with the guys over at Great Miami Outfitters. 
So temper my opinion with exactly one grain of salt.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Unfortunately they are closed on Friday as I already tried calling. They have listed Jackson on the website but you are right not sure if that is fishing or not... 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

99.9% certain they only have the Superfishal and whitewater boats from the Jackson family.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> YES. It's what you would call a "lifetime" boat. While a Talon is a "first" boat.
> The Jackson's are worth more for reasons you haven't even thought of yet.
> For instance, take a look at the seat of the Talon. Not bad, right? Nope. Horrible.
> If you get, no WHEN you get water on the seat when you're paddling, where do you think that water on the seat will drain?
> ...


As far as the seat for the talon goes, it does suck. There isn't much padding there at all and on long days it can get a bit uncomfortable. I actually made a 3" thick pad to go underneath it, which made an 8 hour day a lot more tolerable. There are scupper holes behind the seat that let the water drain though, but I still get a wet butt.

The Jackson's are worth the extra money. They are designed better, have a lot of nice features and are just plain cool.



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

Don't know if this helps but I bought the fs talon this spring and couldn't be happier I did add padding for the seat but other than that its been great I think it's a nice fishing yak! I know their are nicer yaks out there but for the money I've been very satisfied and after almost a dozen uses I can honestly say I've never gotten a wet but. Just my opinion and I didn't want to spend too much until I was sure I was going to like and deciding I love it I'm still going to keep the yak I got, does a great job for me and the weight limit will easily support you it's like 480 or close to it, have to look it up to be exact. Anyway if your budget minded check them out. Jmo


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Just reread my stuff and realized I kind of sound like a kayak snob.
There are PLENTY of good boats out there. Obviously, I'm partial.
Just make certain you paddle as many as you can before you buy.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Bubba a I agree with everything you said. That is why its hard to pick which kayak is best for moving water without including jackson kayaks. None of the rest are really made for it. The lower weight capactiy of jacksons is the only thing I dont like. Im close to 300 + my catfishing gear + a 30# or over catfish. 

I was looking at the cruise today and it looks like it could fit my need pretty well at a cheaper price.

For a 13.5' my future beach does pretty good on moving water. It has no keel so I can 180 in two strokes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Labtech8 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm in the stillwater/ great Miami area and have been using a OK endeavor which is the same as OK Prowler 13. I have used it on rivers, all local lakes and a trip to Erie. I picked it up on clearance at bass pro. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

ML1187 said:


> However the Jackson cruise could be a good option as Backlashed suggested.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It's got a keel just like the 'Cuda, but Great Miami Outfittters will let you rent one to try it out. Keel is an issue if you are in shallow moving water, but hasn't been an issue (for me) when I hang up on a lay down on CC or in it's flooded creeks. It's your judgement call.

With your size I was thinking about a canoe like Bubba suggested. Higher cargo capacity, you can even bring a buddy along.

Yup the Coosa is expensive but you are getting what you are paying for, and you won't upgrade from a Coosa.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Jmsteele187 said:


> I'm looking at a Jackson cuda 14 for an upgrade from the talon.


The 'Cuda was my third yak after two intro boats. 

This summer I took the 'Cuda out to the Outer Banks and took it into the surf off of Hatteras Island. Having never been in the ocean in a yak, I didn't know that it was a bad time to try a beach launch (kayak guide informed me of that later). From the beach the breakers didn't look so bad, but when I hit the first one I nearly died looking up at a tall wall of green water. I'm thinking of the entertainment that I'm going to provide the families on the beach when I go arse over tea kettle.:Banane45: Didn't happen, that battleship bow cut through that wave and briefly I was in a green canyon and through it. I cut through 3 or 4 more breakers before getting clear of the first sand bar. Pretty exciting for an old fart like me.

You'll love the 'Cuda on Erie, I really wish I lived closer to it. The only challenge I can easily get to is riding the Sea Doo wakes at CC.


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

Wilderness systems ride 115 + a really nice paddle will get you at about a grand, If you keep your business local. I did and thats in the ball park of what I paid at White Water Warehouse. I am in the same boat as you are, I am a bigger guy and about the only lake I will fish is kiser. I was impressed how well my boat paddled on kiser, and have no regrets about spending the money I did.

I looked at this purchase like I did when I bought my bow. I wasn't a big bow hunter but had done it in the past and loved it. I love to hunt, and being in the woods in september and october and during the rut was a high priority so I bought a bow. I knew I would love to bow hunt so I skipped the "starter" bow and dropped serious money on a Hoyt that will last many years and I will not have to upgrade to a high end bow, because that is what I have. Maybe someday I will get bored and buy a newer bow just to satisfy my ego, but thats going to be awhile. 

So as I set off to get a kayak this is what I had in mind. I love to fish, I want to be in the water when I am not in a tree, the possibilities of fishing out of a kayak are endless. I made of list of what is important to me, what features I liked and what I didn't like. I only looked at brands that had those amenities, had a good reputation, produced a product that would last a long time, and was made in the good ol' USA.

So if this isn't just a jumble on rambling on and nonsense here is my closing argument.

Bite the bullet and buy a high end kayak that you can customize to you. Skip the starter boats if this is something that you know you are going to love and be doing often. Stay with a starter boat or rent a kayak if you are unsure or only going to go a few times a year. You have a great budget and can get about anything you want if you shop around. If your not worried about buying local, Ebay has lots of high end boats and killer deals.


----------



## deer in headlights (Aug 17, 2012)

Can't say I own one yet, but that is bc I am in a transition phase of where I may or may not live so doesn't make sense for me to buy then have to transport. Also kind of waiting for the jackson big rig to come out as it is essentially the big tuna (slightly modified) but since sits one over two easier to paddle. 

Anyhow, I have researched kayaks probably more than anyone should prior to purchase and it isn't brand loyalty but just have found these to be the top 3:

Jackson- if you see the innovative features on these, it is always crazy as they seem to be the industry first on everything. Nearly everyone that buys one loves one. Downside, yes they cost a bit more.

Malibu- Very highly rated for that and a lot of bigger guys use them. If I had to do it on a budget this would be my first choice. 

Ocean- the prowler has been around a while and it is a consistent go back to boat for many kayakers.

Hobie- Won't really work great here bc river but if you ever buy one for lake (and get it for a song) and want to peddle over paddle, nothing competes with it. Well native trys to but their drive system (although does have reverse) isn't nearly as good. 

That all said I was more searching for open water bc that is where I plan to use it. Rivers I usually hit in waders. As said before, do not try to find a one shoe fits all kayak, get it for the purpose you intend. I was trying to find a happy middle ground but there really isn't one. Makes little sense to have the kayak only be average at both the river and the open water when you will use it mainly river. With that said, stick to a 12 ft over 14 if at all possible. 

Also I would go sit on top vs sit in no question. At first I always wanted a sit in but the more I researched the less it made sense. Yes you will get more wet in a sit on top but I would rather have something with drain/scupper holes and heck it is fishing anyhow. 

Another word of note, don't skimp on the paddle and for this I would probably go to a shop for that knows what they are doing. Being your drive system it is essential you pick the right one, angled correctly and with the right length. The difference will be night and day. 

Whatever you decide, paddle it first (research can't compare with actually testing) and probably pick up some marine goop bc no matter how good the build quality water usually finds a path somewhere. 

PS don't get sucked into all this gear holder gear this gear that stuff although at the same time know what you will need/can't make yourself as quite a few places will give you X percent off when purchased with a yak.

A lot of it can be D.I.Y.ed for much cheaper than what they sell it for, such as making your own leashes, storage/milk crate, etc. 

Finally if it was me I would do it right the first time. Most people that get into the hobby don't get back out and there is a reason why they call it your 'first yak'...aka you will get hooked and be buying another if you don't get exactly what you want the first time. Good kayaks hold their resale value incredibly well anyhow. It is the gear you will take a loss on.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Every kayak listed will work. If you are going to enjoy kayak fishing then you will have a blast on any of them. Some are much nicer but not a must have. 

I have seen it and done myself. A guy says I have 400$ and every one list $600 yaks. Say $600 anfld every on list $800 yaks and it just keeps going.

Get what fits you. The right price is just as important as the length or weight.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dasmopar (May 31, 2013)

When I was buying my first boat i asked on a forum about it. Everyone said "don't do it! You're just wasting your money!" " you need to get a blah blah ect ect. Well I ended up getting it anyway and I still use it to this day along with my ocean kayak. 

My point is even the most modestly priced boat will get you on the water and then you can make a much more informed decision on the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th boat.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

dasmopar said:


> My point is even the most modestly priced boat will get you on the water and then you can make a much more informed decision on the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th boat.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


LOL...I have four, and I'm still not sure I got it right.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll throw another question out to everyone.

What would you recommend for duck hunting a marsh ?
Same personal size parameters (250lbs+)

Manuverability really is not an option. Distance to travel is under 1/4 mile.
Stability and safety are the biggest concern.(water gets really cold in November)

I'll be transporting a shotgun and maybe a dozen decoys.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Coot said:


> I'll throw another question out to everyone.
> 
> What would you recommend for duck hunting a marsh ?
> Same personal size parameters (250lbs+)
> ...


Depending on the price range I would say all the kayaks I listed earlier plus any of the canoe/kayak hybrids like Jackson, NuCanoe, wilderness system, and native have.

I would also toss the Bass Pro Ascend fs128T in there, the wt cap is a little lower at 350 but the layout would be perfect including a swivel seat. All of the downsides of that yak would not really apply to you. Its big heavy and slow. But it seems like it would be perfect for hunting. $699
http://www.basspro.com/Ascend-FS128T-SitOnTop-Angler-Kayak-Desert-Storm/product/12102505321115/


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Coot said:


> I'll throw another question out to everyone.
> 
> What would you recommend for duck hunting a marsh ?
> Same personal size parameters (250lbs+)
> ...


For that purpose, a used johnboat that didn't leak too much would be perfect.  If you need to be stylish, this would suit your needs: http://jacksonkayak.com/jk-kayaks/kayak-fishing/orion/


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Coot said:


> I'll throw another question out to everyone.
> 
> What would you recommend for duck hunting a marsh ?
> Same personal size parameters (250lbs+)
> ...


I do that a bunch. I just use mine to get to and from and for retrieval. So almost anything with some decent storage works for me.
If I was going to buy one with duck hunting in mind, I'd look at the Orion that Streamstalker linked.
If you were going to hunt AND fish out of one, than the Jackson Kilroy is the deal.
All the NuCanoe stuff is crazy cool.

REALLY cool way to get around by the way. I sneak around Big Island, Kildeer, and a bunch on the Scioto river via kayak. I can bring everything I need. Cool part being when it gets colder, later in the season, less decoys are usually the better. Leaves roon for more clothes!


----------



## wildlifecr13 (Jul 6, 2007)

a couple of thoughts...

i am 6' and 190#, so i cant speak to fit for you.
for me, a sit-in is much better than a sit-on.

i have an old towne otter sport. paid under $400.
i use it on a lot of local rivers in NW OH, as well as reservoirs, etc.
my opinion, you can get a decent craft for under $500. leaving you some money to pimp it out 


i think you are doing a lot of good research. the biggest things for me were how stable i felt and how comfortable i felt. 


finally, safety. if i can suggest one thing, before you actually go out into deep water, learn how to right it and get back in it. or at least how to get you and it back to shore. i took mine out on a pond and intentionally rolled it a few times to learn how it reacted. i then righted it and got back in while in deep enough water that i couldnt touch. i had a few people along with me for safety when i did this.


----------



## Labtech8 (Mar 25, 2013)

wildlifecr13 said:


> a couple of thoughts...
> 
> i am 6' and 190#, so i cant speak to fit for you.
> for me, a sit-in is much better than a sit-on.
> ...


This is a good idea no matter what boat you get!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kmolloh2 (Jan 22, 2013)

Whatever you decide on make sure your comfortable in the damn thing. Imagine sitting in the water with some sort of tackle box and a pole and reaching over the sides. If you don't have any problems moving around in it then your good. I have an Ascend FS10 Sit in from BPS. It was around $500. I'm a big dude 6'4" 260 and I can haul some serious ass in this thing in flat water. I took it out on the Elk river in west virginia a few days ago and it was great. Slower moving water and had no problem navigating through shallower shoals. But I have a hard time twisting around to get to the storage in the back, but its good your demoing some yaks before you buy


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

There are less than a dozen boats suitable for big guys and gears. Most kayaks are only designed for lighter users and not much for fishing even when they really advertise it just so they can move them without a care. 

Tread carefully when choosing a kayak for what you intend to do with it!

My Moken 12.5 is such a badass that it designed for heavy users and gears and still paddle well. Most are not. 

I will challenge anyone!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Yakphisher said:


> My Moken 12.5 is such a badass that it designed for heavy users and gears and still paddle well. Most are not.


That is a nice looking kayak. I have heard of the FeelFree kayaks but I dont think I have came across this one until I just looked it up. I like the set up and the extra features they put on it, looks comfortable and practical. Some sweet color schemes never hurt either.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Here my 2 cents worth. I am a first time yak owner. With that said I choose the Nucanoe Frontier 12. It took some used to but I love it. With all the features your looking for. Shooting and fishing. It a hell of a fishing machine. It rated at 650 lb but I have had it load with that and then some and it gets more stable with more weight. If you can pass the price of it. I have had in the wake zone at EF having the wave slam me from the side and it didnt even notice it. And I have taken 3' white caps from the bow and not a drop of water landed on my deck. Unlike most sot which I call the soggy bottom yaks it has a raised seat so your bottom does get wet. I also like and use the swivel seats that most yaks cant or dont have.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Coot said:


> I'll be transporting a shotgun and maybe a dozen decoys.


I would use either a canoe or a sit in kayak. I'd hate to see a shotgun go over the side of a SOT, plus you have a little more protection from the wind.

If you are going to shoot from it a high quality seat is a must, but you can mod that problem in a cheap yak if you are handy.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Im sure scotty or ram make a shotgun turret mount. They make everything else.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

In 6'1" 215lbs and love my Asend fs12 sit in kayak. Very comfortable seat. Lots of storage. Very stable to stand in. Lots of room to move around and stretch as well. Goes for $699 or $599 if you don't need the angler version or want to make your own angler version. 

http://m.basspro.com/Ascend-FS12-Sit-In-Angler-Kayak-Desert-Storm/product/10225299/


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

rustyfish said:


> Im sure scotty or ram make a shotgun turret mount. They make everything else.


Is this what you had in mind? 





I searched both Scotty and RAM sites and only found a hand gun mount on teh RAM site.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

I say buy the biggest baddest yak you can afford. If not your just going to nickel and dime yourself to that point in the future!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

That is awesome. If I ever see that car on the road Im going to be going the other way fast. LOL

I would think some of the cradle mounts like for quads could be mounted on a kayak without much trouble.

Nubes- I agree in theory but that wasnt very much for me at the time so I will still have to nickle and dime my way to the top. Except for biggest, with the places I go you want the lightest kayak you can make work. I'm just going to have to buy a few I guess.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies! Tomorrow is my first tryout at Eastwood with whitewater outfitters. They are bringing 3 boats for me to try... A 10.5, a 11.5, and a 14. All are fishing models and have at least a 375 capacity. I think the one is a slayer and very similar to the Jackson Coosa she said. 

Ill report back tomorrow night with photos and thoughts and I'm sure a bunch more questions! 

Until then....thanks!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

